
Safari now supports Service Workers: What this means - bhalp1
https://dev.to/ben/safari-now-supports-service-workers-and-what-that-means-to-me-at-least-3oi7
======
alwillis
Just to be clear, Safari 11.1 will support Service Workers, which is available
in the currently beta versions of iOS 11.3 and macOS 10.13.4.

Safari Technology Preview has had Service Worker support for a few versions
now, which doesn’t require a beta version of macOS:
[https://webkit.org/blog/8084/release-notes-for-safari-
techno...](https://webkit.org/blog/8084/release-notes-for-safari-technology-
preview-48/)

------
berdon
Hopefully the age of web apps and the demise of frivolous and expensive
marketing apps for the sake of having an app.

